

Github is back - arunoda
https://status.github.com?isback

======
beatgammit
Just curious, but why does Github only have ~84% availability? Do they not
have the resources to get >95% (or 99% for that matter)? It seems once every
couple weeks it goes down for an hour or more.

~~~
edogawaconan
because the number you're looking at is for 24-hours cycle. Their availability
is 99.4% at 30-days cycle.

